# new generation of combat boots on the horizon??



## hockeysgal (26 Feb 2005)

I went to the clothing store the other day and was hoping I could get my second pair of MK 3's, unfortunately I had no such luck...  due to the boot shortage   :'(
However the Cpl or Sgt (I can't remember hie rank) I spoke to said that the army is in the process of changing the combat boots and is therefore in the in between stages of changing suppliers, or what not and so they haven't ordered any of the "old" combat boots.  Now this is the first time I hear this so I was wondering if anyone could confirm this?  And has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Jungle (26 Feb 2005)

See here: http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/261_e.asp


----------



## hockeysgal (27 Feb 2005)

thanks for the info jungle!

considering these boots are still 'in definition' and I assume that getting something into the system for all to have access could take quite a bit of time, wouldn't it be best that they continue with the Mk 3's while waiting for the next ones.  Because as has been discussed in another thread the boot shortage is affecting every new recruit, and from what I understand having only one pair of boots could be a hazard to your feet.  What do you do if your boots get wet?? Or they could issue one pair combats and one pair goretex to new recruits that could also be feasible.  The reason for this being that a soldiers feet is one of his most important thing in the field, and wet feet are not good.
Any one else have comments on this issue?


----------



## Blackhorse7 (27 Feb 2005)

Needless to say, I find the boot shortage to be an absolute disgrace to our Armed Forces, but it is just another example of how we have treated our Military over the last 20 years.   That being said...

I checked out a US Army site about their new uniform.   One of the comments in the FAQ area was that a black, polishable boot will no longer be issued.   Instead, desert type tan boots with the rough out leather will be issued.   Another comment was on the fact that black was found to be easily picked up by the eye in most conditions, hence it not being a color in the new uniform.   Perhaps the same reason for the change in boots?

As for the two boot issue, I think it's absolutely essential.   When I was in, I never had a foot problem due to wet feet.   Being in my current line of work, I can be in my boots for upwards of 20 hours straight, and then have to turn around and put them on again in five hours.   That sucks.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Feb 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> I checked out a US Army site about their new uniform.  One of the comments in the FAQ area was that a black, polishable boot will no longer be issued.  Instead, desert type tan boots with the rough out leather will be issued.  Another comment was on the fact that black was found to be easily picked up by the eye in most conditions, hence it not being a color in the new uniform.  Perhaps the same reason for the change in boots?



Not a huge change for the US Army, during WW II they wore brown boots almost exclusively, rough side out, and changed only before Vietnam.  Funny that so many armies do such unsuitable things with boots.  The Germans and Russians wore those godawful jackboots for decades after WW II, in the field, despite the lack of ankle support.  

I look at our new CWW boots and marvel at the lacing eyelets and wonder why we didn't do that on the Mk IIIs years ago?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2005)

We tried the eyelets on the Mk III's (Mk II's?) back in the 70's. They kept tearing out and went the way of the dodo.


----------



## jswift872 (27 Feb 2005)

realistically, when can we expect to see those cadpat boots, and also will we have to polish them or just keep them clean?


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Feb 2005)

The only problem with CADPAT Combat Boots is the fading of the four color except the black. 

You dont need to polish them ... just imagine changing colour of paste every 5 seconde lol  :dontpanic:


----------



## Bomber (27 Feb 2005)

CADPAT Boots will be polished with the same type of stuff the WWB gets, only the past will be green.  If you follow the directions to the WWB's, you notice it doesn't go on like some polish, you just clean the boot with a cloth, and then sparingly apply the paste.  I am really impressed with those boots, from a camouflage point of view, and from the pairs I have seen, I see no fading yet.


----------



## Bomber (27 Feb 2005)

Weren't they only out of sizes 2-3 or something from the CanForGen, I don't know if this is really a sign of government neglect, but more like a ordering a bunch of boots and not replenishing the order until the ones in stock were issued out or close to being depleted.  It happens sometimes with the big sizes as well.


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the info, I didnt know that.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (28 Feb 2005)

I hate to be the voice of dissention, but that CADPAT boot looks retarded.  But then, I suppose the idea is camo, not a fashion show...


----------



## Bomber (28 Feb 2005)

I am really into this Everything CADPAT idea.  It just seems to make sense.  If there is one piece of this Militaries stuff that just drives me absolutely crazy, it is my rifle green bus drivers uniform.  I for one would love to see that updated, and the mythical "summer weight" version, that maybe one or two guys per Area have become a standard issue.  Make the uniform out of wool.  And the old mobile command badge looked cooler than the current one.  Maybe a nice forage cap, i know all the big cap badges are still in the clothing stores.  You can usually buy them for 4 bucks, a good deal for a veritable ton of brass.


----------



## JBP (28 Feb 2005)

I take it since I was issued only 1 pair of boots I should go to an "Army Surplus" store and pick myself up another pair? It seems quite important, moreso than say a tacvest in the field! I don't want wet feet!!!!!!!! I was told my second pair of boots would take awhile to get and haven't heard anything since and we're suppose to go into the field for the first time in about 2 weeks-1 months time... 

So, get more boots?

PS> How much you guys think size 9 and a half's cost used in a surplus store???

Joe


----------



## Bomber (28 Feb 2005)

Go back to clothing stores and tell them you ain't got your second set of boots.  If they are still out, ask for a replacement, like WWB's.  Try a size up if you have to.  If nothing, go to your section commander and get him into the fray.  One set of boots is wack when everyone should have a minimum of 4 pairs.  Mk 3's + WWB's


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Feb 2005)

> I take it since I was issued only 1 pair of boots I should go to an "Army Surplus" store and pick myself up another pair? It seems quite important, moreso than say a tacvest in the field! I don't want wet feet!!!!!!!! I was told my second pair of boots would take awhile to get and haven't heard anything since and we're suppose to go into the field for the first time in about 2 weeks-1 months time...



I hope you're not planning on actually bringing extra boots with you to the field. If you don't have it already make the effort to get goretex socks instead.

Unless it's on the kitlist of course, in which case you have my sympathies.


----------



## JBP (28 Feb 2005)

HA! Gortex socks, at our unit that's like a whimsical fantasy/fairy tale!!! I have 4 pairs of the nasty itchy gray wool socks... 

I'll bug them for any/all footwear you guys mentioned. Thanks too!

PS> I really like the idea of gortex socks and NOT having to carry extra boots!!!


----------



## Redeye (28 Feb 2005)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> HA! Gortex socks, at our unit that's like a whimsical fantasy/fairy tale!!! I have 4 pairs of the nasty itchy gray wool socks...
> 
> I'll bug them for any/all footwear you guys mentioned. Thanks too!
> 
> PS> I really like the idea of gortex socks and NOT having to carry extra boots!!!



Goretex socks don't replace those socks, they go over top of them.  That said, if you can muckle onto some of the new "two-piece" green wool socks with black liners, those are truly a great piece of kit.  Goretex socks go over top of them when required - I wouldn't wear them all the time though, they increase abrasion for a lot of people, and they make your feet hot.


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Feb 2005)

Generally the goretex socks are easier to get than extra boots, since with boots, you want to try them on, and waste precious time, etc.  Its not like they are in short supply either, I've got like 5 pairs in the original package sitting around here.....

All the storesman has to do is reach back and yank it out of the box and throw it at you.   Remeber the role of the infantry. ( To generate the least amount of work possible for clothing stores, while still closing with and destroying yadda yadda)


----------



## dangerboy (28 Feb 2005)

If you out in shilo you will not get gortex socks, we got told that they are no longer on the scale of issue for infantry.  The theory is that the wet weather boots replace them.


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Mar 2005)

Who knows nowadays, I got told that a ranger blanket is now operational issue-only!? They finaly issued me one after I politely but firmly refused to accept that answer... I'm glad I still have my gore-tex socks they issued us in gagetown!


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Mar 2005)

also keep in mind that when you wear the grey wool socks, either wear the black inner socks, or failing that, a cotton sock under them. i find it keeps your feet alot more comfortable.. though the black and green socks are definatly the cats behind!


----------

